# Die Traurigste Sache der Welt



## Thandra (7. Juli 2009)

Das traurigste, was es auf der Welt gibt, sind tote Tiere die (sofern es ihnen möglich war) kurz vor der Metharmorphose waren!
 Das klingt vll ein bischen komisch, aber bei genauerem Betrachtem stellt sich heraus, dass alle Lebewesen sowas wie ein Ziel im Leben haben und z.b. bei der Raupe ist das Ziel ein Schmetterling zu werden, schön auszusehen und Blumen zu bestäuben.
 So eine tote Raupe aber (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel) hat ja keine Chance mehr darauf.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Juli 2009)

ok, das ist traurig. aber was soll das im wow-forum?


----------



## HærDalis (7. Juli 2009)

mmmmh, also ich finde es trauriger, wenn uerbehaupt lebewesen in irrsinniger 
weise gequaehlt und dann auch noch getoetet werden (wobei dies bei vielen 
lebewesen dann schon fast eine art erloesung ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur mal am rande, du hast nicht zufaellig langeweile?? oder ? 
weilwegen hier, so denke ich, ist mal ueberhaupt nicht die richtige 
plattform fuer solche diskussionen,... ... ... 
ich kann schon (vor meinem geistigen auge ^^) die flames lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

edit:



Nurmalso schrieb:


> nicht zuviel ritzen junge..geh ma wieder vor die tür


hauptsache einen +1post kassieren, doch nichts zur diskussion beitragen,.. 
wie kommst du drauf, einen menschen anhand eines beitrags zu be-(ver-)urteilen ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn die thematik hier kaum ernsthaft fuß fassen wird/kann weil die diskussionspartner 
doch eher ... ... ... sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,... ... ... 

MfG


----------



## aidyn91 (7. Juli 2009)

Raupis gibs nur bei Pokemon

/ironie off

Aber mal ernsthaft was hat das mit WoW zu tun? 

Oder willst du mit der Raupe sagen das des Blizz ist und die Community den reifungsprozess zum Schmertterling(Schönen MMO) gestört hat und nu die Chance verflogen ist?

*Muss mal den Stimmen in meinem Kopf den Mundverbieten*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thandra (7. Juli 2009)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> Raupis gibs nur bei Pokemon
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> ...



Lass deinen Gedanken ruhig freien lauf. Du ein Recht dazu nutze es auch


----------



## jolk (7. Juli 2009)

HærDalis schrieb:


> mmmmh, also ich finde es trauriger, wenn uerbehaupt lebewesen in irrsinniger
> weise gequaehlt und dann auch noch getoetet werden



und dann noch gelootet... oO stell dir vor du stirbst und jmd nimmt dann deine leber oder so mit um daraus sonst was zu machen..oder dich kürschnert


ich reporte es mal


----------



## Mjuu (7. Juli 2009)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> nicht zuviel ritzen junge..geh ma wieder vor die tür





ich verstehe nicht warum die mods oder zam höchstpersönlich solche leute wie dich nicht instant kickt..dann gäbe es a) weniger flame im forum und b) könnten die leute mal nachdenken was sie schreiben.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2009)

Die traurigste Sache ist dass er den Müll gleich mehrfach hier hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Night falls (7. Juli 2009)

Ich halte dagegen und stelle die Behauptung auf, dass die traurigste Sache der Welt tote/mißhabdelte Katzenbabys sind.
Wie sich die Moralaposteln trollen lassen is ja nimmer feierlich...


----------



## HærDalis (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> und dann noch gelootet... oO stell dir vor du stirbst und jmd nimmt dann deine leber oder so mit um daraus sonst was zu machen..oder dich kürschnert
> *ich reporte es mal*


was bitte moechtest du denn da reporten ?? 
nur mach du mal,.. ... ... 

ich hab des ernst gemeint und dein einwand mit dem looten ist garnicht so von der hand zuweisen,
da es leider auch genuegend menschen gibt die mit organspendern dicke kohle verdienen und dabei 
auch ueber leichen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun ich habe bereits in meinem ersten post diese diskussion zm scheitern verurteilt und nach kaum 
5 kommentaren muß ich sagen,.. ... ... niveauvolles diskutieren geht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## InFlamess (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Einstellung "Ein Menschleben ist mehr Wert als das eines anderen Lebewesens bzw. Tieres" traurig. Meine Meinung, jedes Wesen das atmet, fühlt und lebt hat ein Anrecht auf Leben!


----------



## Al_xander (7. Juli 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> Lass deinen Gedanken ruhig freien lauf. Du ein Recht dazu nutze es auch



Getoet stand da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is net so wie jetz über o umlaut = ö

So nun back zum Thema ja mein Beileid das arme kleine Tiere grundlos sterben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber warum im WoWForum ???

MfG Al_x
Schurke aus Leidenschaft.
Und du ?!​


----------



## Snake202 (7. Juli 2009)

Hm also so wirklich versteh ich den Sinn des Threads nicht, sry ^^

Klar finden manche Leute sowas tragisch, manche mehr und manche weniger. Aber Tod und Leben gehört einfach nunmal zum Lauf der Zeit und da kann man nix dagegen machen ^^


Und dafür gleich nen Thread aufmachen? Was willst du vorallem von uns hören?
Mehr als Zustimmung oder Verneinung wirst du nicht hören, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und wird sich auch durch einen Thread auf buffed.de - einer Homepage für MMO´s - nicht umstimmen lassen.

Sorry falls es hart klingt, aber das Leben ist nunmal hart ^^

MfG


----------



## jolk (7. Juli 2009)

HærDalis schrieb:


> was bitte moechtest du denn da reporten ??



damit es verschoben wird -.- weil was hat das mit wow zu tun? oder reden wir hier über sterbende druiden die kurz bevor sie sich verwandeln getötet werden?

@thandra und ich habe geschrieben, dass ichs reporte, damit niemand anderes dies tun braucht, da es einmal reicht-->war mein post konstruktiver als dein flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HærDalis (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> damit es verschoben wird -.- weil was hat das mit wow zu tun? oder reden wir hier über sterbende druiden die kurz bevor sie sich verwandeln getötet werden?
> 
> @thandra und ich habe geschrieben, dass ichs reporte, damit niemand anderes dies tun braucht, da es einmal reicht-->war mein post konstruktiver als dein flame
> 
> ...


haettest du dies auch so gesagt, haette kaum einer was zu deinem report gesagt, 
so hast du mich zitiert und dadurch kam ich auf die idee, du wuerdest mich reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun ist das thema zumind. aus der schußlinine (wow diskussion Vs. allgemeine diskussion) und 
man kann (hoffentlich frei von flamern) diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich finde die Einstellung "Ein Menschleben ist mehr Wert als das eines anderen Lebewesens bzw. Tieres" traurig.


Das hat K.Schmid auch gesagt, kurz bevor er über die A2 rannte um den Hund zu retten. Er und 3 weitere Unfallbeteiligte sind tot, der Hund lebt... gut gemacht.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das hat K.Schmid auch gesagt, kurz bevor er über die A2 rannte um den Hund zu retten. Er und 3 weitere Unfallbeteiligte sind tot, der Hund lebt... gut gemacht.


Find ich auch. Ehrlich.

Mir entzieht sich irgendwie die Diskussionsgrundlage in diesem Fred. Ist das hier ein Forum oder ein Blog?


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

1. Das traurigste der Welt ?!, nein eher nicht. Es ist traurig aber nicht das traurigste!
2. Für Tiere ist es viel Schlimmer gequält zu werden, hatte da mal ein Video, da sind mir echt fast die Tränen gekommen, und ich kochte vor Wut
3. Aber es ist auch Teilweise Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal da Video: 




Sollte ein Mod finden, dass es zu burtal o.ä ist bitte Link löschen.


----------



## DefenderX (7. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> 1. Das traurigste der Welt ?!, nein eher nicht. Es ist traurig aber nicht das traurigste!
> 2. Für Tiere ist es viel Schlimmer gequält zu werden, hatte da mal ein Video, da sind mir echt fast die Tränen gekommen, und ich kochte vor Wut
> 3. Aber es ist auch Teilweise Ansichtssache
> 
> ...




Hmmm ich finde die Wahrheit ist dazu da ausgesprochen zu werden (auch wenn ich das Video nicht gesehen habe)

In meinen augen sind Tiere mehr wert als Menschen aber das Paradoxe darin ist das wir eben ohne tiere bzw dem Fleichsch der Tiere Leben könnten da dieses Stoffe besitzt die der Mensch selber zum Lebven braucht., Darum ist in meinen #augenen der Mensch der Schmarotzer der Welt. Und dazugehöre  ih genauso wie viele andere Menschen egal was sie denn auch so von sich geben.


Letzten endes ist der leine Regenwurm genauso viel Wert wie der Grössenwahnsinnige Bush allerdings sind die Verhältnisse auch dmenstsprechend (was heissen soll so hoch sich auch ein Bush schätzen würde der Regenwurm wäre mehr wert)


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> In meinen augen sind Tiere mehr wert als Menschen aber das Paradoxe darin ist das wir eben ohne tiere bzw dem Fleichsch der Tiere Leben könnten da dieses Stoffe besitzt die der Mensch selber zum Lebven braucht. Darum ist in meinen #augenen der Mensch der Schmarotzer der Welt.


Ich finde es schon sehr fraglich das du das Leben generell in Wertigkeiten einteilst. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen.

o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr fraglich das du das Leben generell in Wertigkeiten einteilst. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen.
> 
> o.O


du wunderst dich noch über was bei der buffed com??? XD


----------



## Frostnova (7. Juli 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Darum ist in meinen #augenen der Mensch der Schmarotzer der Welt.



parasit ist glaub ich die bessere wortwahl



Terandolus schrieb:


> Hier mal da Video:



ich kenne das video schon und ich behaupte von mir selber, dass ich viel ertragen kann, aber das ist schon mitunter das traurigste, was ich je gesehen hab =(


----------



## pnn (7. Juli 2009)

> du wunderst dich noch über was bei der buffed com??? XD


Manche sind ja auch der Meinung dass einige Menschen weniger Wert sind als andere ... und das sogar außerhalb dieses Forums - also würde ich mich nicht nur _in_ diesem Forum drüber wundern.

Wobei, ich kenn da sogar ein paar Menschen die den von mir erfundenen Lebensführerschein nicht bekommen würden ...


----------



## Gored (7. Juli 2009)

nun ja hier von werten des lebens zu reden, den menschen aber gleichzeitig runtermachen als parasiten bzw schmarotzer zu reden passt wohl net so ganz oder ???  aber meine meinung zu dem thema ist :  1. Wir Menschen (glaubt mir keiner von euch opfert sein wohleregehen, für das eines tieres dazu ist jeder von uns zu egoistisch) und erst auf Platz 2 . kommen die Tiere...sie sind uns in der heutigen zivilisation einfach unterlegen (naja die meisten zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wir benutzen sie wie wir sie brauchen. allerdings möcht ich hier auch keine unnötigen tiertötungen und quälerein herausheroisieren, weil das ähnlich wie beim menschen unter gewalt gegen wehrlose und schwächere fällt und da ist es egal ob man das nem kind, nem mann , ner frau oder einfach eben auch nur nem waschbär antut (krasses video übrigens, bin zwar net wirlich emotional aber musste auch schwer schlucken) wohl mit abstand das letzte . ich bin selbst auch vegetarier allerdings sicher nicht weil mir die tiere leid tun im schlachthof (jeder der schon mal in einem schlachthof war der nach deutschen standarts geführt wird, weiss das dort kein tier gequält wird) sondern einfach weil es gesünder ist sich fleischlos zu ernähren ..


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> Das traurigste, was es auf der Welt gibt, sind tote Tiere die (sofern es ihnen möglich war) kurz vor der Metharmorphose waren!
> Das klingt vll ein bischen komisch, aber bei genauerem Betrachtem stellt sich heraus, dass alle Lebewesen sowas wie ein Ziel im Leben haben und z.b. bei der Raupe ist das Ziel ein Schmetterling zu werden, schön auszusehen und Blumen zu bestäuben.
> So eine tote Raupe aber (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel) hat ja keine Chance mehr darauf.



Ich hab nen Hund hab ihm noch nie mit Absicht weh getan! Auch sonst bin ich absolut tierlieb und Gewalt ist für mich eigentlich immer ein negativ-behafteter Begriff!

ABER wenn ich sowas lesen wird mir schwindelig! Eine Raupe bla bla bla... du kannst dich auch an die Straße setzen und weinen weil die bösen Autos ihre Abgase in die Wiese blasen! Weil ein Stein irgendwo auf der Welt auf eine unschuldige Ameise gefallen ist oder eine Rose gerade in ihrer Blütezeit gepflückt wurde!

Tut mir leid! Mit so ner Einleitung kann ich das Thema absolut nicht ernst nehmen.......


----------



## pnn (7. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ich bin selbst auch vegetarier allerdings sicher nicht weil mir die tiere leid tun im schlachthof (jeder der schon mal in einem schlachthof war der nach deutschen standarts geführt wird, weiss das dort kein tier gequält wird) sondern einfach weil es gesünder ist sich fleischlos zu ernähren ..


Das hast du wohl aus der neuen Vegetarisch Fit! ? Wäre mir neu dass es gesünder ist komplett auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Wo hast du denn das her? Es geht hier nicht darum sich _nur_ von Fleisch zu ernähren ...
Aber du bist wenigstens nicht so einer der komischen Vegis die nicht verstehen, dass die Tiere die vom Menschen gezüchtet werden nun einmal zum Essen da sind.


----------



## Gored (7. Juli 2009)

@ pnn : ich musste mich ausbildungstechnisch lange mit ernährungslehrer beschäftigen ( das kann im übrigens sehhhhhr langweilig sein ) und daher hab ich das , sicher ham mir die lehrer auch nicht gesagt das man ganz verzichten sollte , da hab ich mich oben vielleicht en bissl scheisse ausgedrückt, aber du bist nicht abhänging von den nährstoffen im fleisch und kannst sehr gesund leben ohne tierisches fleisch.  und zum schlachten nochmal : ich helf sogar ab und an noch meim onkel ne sau zu schlachten...sowas is nix schlimmes und wird schon seit jahrhunderten so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (7. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich finde die Einstellung "Ein Menschleben ist mehr Wert als das eines anderen Lebewesens bzw. Tieres" traurig. Meine Meinung, jedes Wesen das atmet, fühlt und lebt hat ein Anrecht auf Leben!


Denkt an die Pflanzen? Wieso denkt denn niemand an die Pflanzen?...

Eine Wiese, schön, bunt und voller Leben und *Zack* kommt der Rasenmäher und köpft die wunderschönen Grashalme.

Oder die Veganer, diese Mörder... zerstückeln, häckseln, pürieren unschuldige Lebewesen. Nur weil man sie nicht schreien hört... grausam

Und dann die Früchte. Werden eingenebelt, bzw. vergiftet mit Pestiziden. Und das mit der Begründung, dass es nur um den Schutz vor Insekten geht.

Oder Honig. Wie grausam muss der Mensch sein, den Bienen eine Wabe vorzugaukeln, damit sie die wochenlange Arbeit eines Lebewesens ernten können? Nicht nur das... man betäubt sie auch noch mit Rauch.

Und noch eines: Wer duscht oder sich die Zähne putzt, tötet Millionen Bakterien. Bakterien sind auch Lebewesen.

Jetzt hörts aber mal auf. Das Leben, eine durch Sex übertragene Krankheit, die in allen Fällen tödlich endet. So gesehen sind eure Eltern Mörder, weil sie ganz genau wussten, dass ihr sterben werdet.
Alles kommt und geht. Und wenn der Mensch nichtmal mehr in Erinnerungen auftaucht, wird es irgenwo Leben geben.


----------



## Natar (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist mal mal ein witziger thread
hab erst die hälfte gelesen aber wenn di andere noch mal so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*thumpsup*


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> Das traurigste, was es auf der Welt gibt, sind tote Tiere die (sofern es ihnen möglich war) kurz vor der Metharmorphose waren!
> Das klingt vll ein bischen komisch, aber bei genauerem Betrachtem stellt sich heraus, dass alle Lebewesen sowas wie ein Ziel im Leben haben und z.b. bei der Raupe ist das Ziel ein Schmetterling zu werden, schön auszusehen und Blumen zu bestäuben.
> So eine tote Raupe aber (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel) hat ja keine Chance mehr darauf.


was hast du denn geraucht?


----------



## Independent (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die ersten 10 Posts gelesen...WTF

Seid ihr behämmert? Was hat der TE geraucht?


Meine Fresse...

Die traurigste Sache der Welt sind psychische Störungen die einen so einen Thread erstellen lassen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

Ich find das ganich so schlecht, wenn mehr Insekten vor ihrer Metamorphose sterben würden...
Dann wär meine Frontscheibe nich immer voller ekeliger Schleimflecken  ;D


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Ja kommt, lasst uns allen toten Raupen so eine Beerdigung geben wie Michael Jackson, kostet ja eh nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer hat Mitleid mit einer toten Raupe?


----------



## InFlamess (7. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ja kommt, lasst uns allen toten Raupen so eine Beerdigung geben wie Michael Jackson, kostet ja eh nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mindestens genausoviel wie mit Michael Jackson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

ok mir isse scheißegal wenn jemand ne spinne tötet weil sie ihn nervt oder so aber dieses video .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich solche kleinen *nicht jugendfreie sachen* erwische dann zieh ich denen auch mal bei lebendigem leib die haut ab und schlag die dann auch mal auf den boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche *schon wieder nicht jugendfrei sachen*


----------



## Lichkingkiller (7. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> Hier mal da Video:
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte ein Mod finden, dass es zu burtal o.ä ist bitte Link löschen.


Woha das is ja mal sowas von heftig... Diese Menschen spinnen doch ein Tier lebendig Kürschnern und dann noch zur Show liegen lassen. Aber genauso schlimm find ich die Menschen an der Seite die zugucken und nichts tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verdammt! jetzt hab ich vergessen was ich noch schreiben wollte.^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juli 2009)

Das Schlimmste auf der Welt....
Wenn die/der Verlobte/r in den eigenen Händen stirbt (aus irgendnem Grund), kurz vor der Hochzeit.
Kenne da jemand, dem is das passiert...


----------



## Night falls (8. Juli 2009)

> Das Schlimmste auf der Welt....
> Wenn die/der Verlobte/r in den eigenen Händen stirbt (aus irgendnem Grund), kurz vor der Hochzeit.
> Kenne da jemand, dem is das passiert...


Und die haben Probleme... Stell dir ma vor du bist ne Raupe und wills grad Schmetterling werden und ZACK - Tritt iwer auf dich drauf...


----------



## InFlamess (8. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> 1. Das traurigste der Welt ?!, nein eher nicht. Es ist traurig aber nicht das traurigste!
> 2. Für Tiere ist es viel Schlimmer gequält zu werden, hatte da mal ein Video, da sind mir echt fast die Tränen gekommen, und ich kochte vor Wut
> 3. Aber es ist auch Teilweise Ansichtssache
> 
> ...



Soetwas derartig grausames habe ich noch nie erlebt.... wie gern ich diese Mistkerle tot sehen würde.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2009)

krank... bin ich froh das ich nur Kunstleder trage... (OK, keiner sagt jetz die kuh wird sowiso wegen dem Fleisch getötet)

und die tiere nicht zu töten nur um das fell nicht zu beschädigen is ja extremst übel... wie kann man da noch ruhigen gewissens Kleidung aus echtem Tierfell tragen.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... wie kann man da noch ruhigen gewissens Kleidung aus echtem Tierfell tragen.



Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens das Fell abziehen,dem Elefant den Stosszahn abschneiden damit es mal n' teures Figürchen wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. Juli 2009)

> Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens das Fell abziehen,dem Elefant den Stosszahn abschneiden damit es mal n' teures Figürchen wird?


Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens Fleisch essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Juli 2009)

ich finde die entwicklung von deutschland traurig irgent welche viecher sind mir eigentlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es wirklich bedenklich, wie sich manche Leute dazu aufschwingen, über den Wert des Lebens zu diskutieren. 
Vermutlich kriege ich jetzt wieder Sprüche in Richtung "Scheiß intolerante Nazi-Vegetarier!" gedrückt, aber ein Lebewesen aus purem Sadismus zu quälen 
und zu töten ist schrecklich und gehört bestraft.

Egal, ob es sich dabei um Mensch oder Tier handelt.

Ich bin selbst Vegetarier, aber ich toleriere Menschen, die auf ihr Schnitzel nicht verzichten wollen und sich omnivor ernähren. 
Tierquälerei ist allerdings kein Kavaliersdelikt und ich frage mich wirklich, wie man solche Videos mit einem Schulterzucken gutheißen kann. 
Tiere mögen dem Menschen unterlegen sein, aber trotzdem sollte man sie mit Respekt und Rücksicht behandeln. 

Ein Mensch, der ein Tier quält, wird auch mit anderen Menschen nicht zimperlich umgehen.




neo1986 schrieb:


> ich finde die entwicklung von deutschland traurig irgent welche viecher sind mir eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, besonders im Deutschunterricht geht in diesem Land scheinbar so einiges schief.


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juli 2009)

also tote raupen tangieren mich nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich betrauere eher die größeren bisschen mehr pelzigen tierchen - sofern sie mein und tot sind...


----------



## Tassy (10. Juli 2009)

Ohne Spass?! Die traurigste Sache der Welt ist, das es Menschen gibt, die mit anderen Menschen handeln! Guckt euch 96 Hours an! Das ist ein Film der dies HAARGENAU zeigt! Das finde ich Grausam und Schlimm ergo traurig!


----------



## InFlamess (10. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ich finde die entwicklung von deutschland traurig irgent welche viecher sind mir eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Mensch ist auch nur irgendein Viech wenn man es so sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (10. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> 1. Das traurigste der Welt ?!, nein eher nicht. Es ist traurig aber nicht das traurigste!
> 2. Für Tiere ist es viel Schlimmer gequält zu werden, hatte da mal ein Video, da sind mir echt fast die Tränen gekommen, und ich kochte vor Wut
> 3. Aber es ist auch Teilweise Ansichtssache
> 
> ...



Also sowas ist wirklich unter aller sau! Sowas sollte keinem Tier angetan werden !
Das ist wirklich ekel erregend, wird gegen solche Menschen was unternommen?
In welchem Land geht sowas denn durch?
Sowelche sollte man in den Knast stecken und Foltern, denn die machen nichts anderes !
Das die sich an diesen Quälereien auchnoch so aufgeilen, einfach unmenschlich.

Edit: Video link hab ich rausgenommen, Falls er von den Mods aus dem originalpost rausgenommen wird.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Juli 2009)

Stimme meinem Vorposter zu..Das ist einfach krank..Habe nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausgemacht.
Also bei Horror/Zombie Filmen da kann ich mir alles reinziehen aber sowas ist echt pervers.


----------



## Clamev (10. Juli 2009)

Die traurigste Sache der welt?
Ich bin ein bewusstein allein gefangen im Körper der in diesem Moment stirbt da es keine Zukunft gibt sondern nur diesen Moment
Das Ende meines Bewusstsein bevor es weder das eigene noch das von anderen begreifen kann.
But don´t get bitter
BECAUSE!     it´s just a ride


----------



## Natar (11. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens Fleisch essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kann man so neben den schuhen sein?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens Fleisch essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man ruhigen gewissens keins essen?


----------



## Gored (14. Juli 2009)

ganz einfach (auch wenns auf mich nicht zutrifft) : man kann ruhigen gewissens kein fleisch essen weil man weiss das man keine tiere verbraucht die wohl eigens dafür gezüchtet werden...aber egal es wird kein tier sterben für jemanden der kein fleisch isst....ganz einfache rechnung die auch aufgeht und stimmt...


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ganz einfach (auch wenns auf mich nicht zutrifft) : man kann ruhigen gewissens kein fleisch essen weil man weiss das man keine tiere verbraucht die wohl eigens dafür gezüchtet werden...aber egal es wird kein tier sterben für jemanden der kein fleisch isst....ganz einfache rechnung die auch aufgeht und stimmt...




Verstehe ich nicht ganz?

Was ist dann mit Leder,Fell ect.?


----------



## Gored (14. Juli 2009)

es dreht sich hier ja grad ums verspeisen der tiere selber, und wer trägt den heutzutage noch echtes leder bzw echtes fell, das is mittlerweile doch alles künstlich hergestellt(billiger im preis).....


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ganz einfach (auch wenns auf mich nicht zutrifft) : man kann ruhigen gewissens kein fleisch essen weil man weiss das man keine tiere verbraucht die wohl eigens dafür gezüchtet werden...aber egal es wird kein tier sterben für jemanden der kein fleisch isst....ganz einfache rechnung die auch aufgeht und stimmt...


Ein Tier ist für mich genauso ein Nahrungsmittel wie ein Gemüse oder eine Frucht. Ob ich nun von jemandem ein Tier oder Gemüse anbauen lasse damit ichs essen kann spielt mir keine Rolle.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Ahso ok!
Du sprichst also von diesen Veganern die alles was von Tier stammt nicht verspeisen!

Ja gut wer damit zurecht kommt. ich könnte es nicht verzicht auf Tierische Fette undenkbar für mich.

Wenn ich Kühe sehe ,sehe ich steaks und milch.(mich berührt zwar schon wenn ich berichte sehe von massentierhaltung und wie sie transportiert werden)aber der Mensch ist halt so aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Juli 2009)

> Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens Fleisch essen? sad.gif



... weils geil schmeckt... mir reicht das als grund...


----------



## Meriane (14. Juli 2009)

Das man Vegetarier ist, aus dem Grund "Tiere zu töten allgemein ist grausam, sie sind genauso Lebewesen wie wir" kann ich nicht verstehen.
Fleisch ist nun mal ein Grundnahrungsmittel. Tiere töten doch auch andere Tiere. Manche Arten sind sogar pure Fleischesser. Es liegt nun mal in der Natur eines Lebewesens.
Das schlimme ist die Art des Tötens, die Qual der Tiere. Das man ein Rind aufschlitzt und verbluten lässt, damit das Fleisch besser angeblich besser schmeckt, ist total pervers


----------



## Night falls (14. Juli 2009)

> Wie kann man ruhigen Gewissens Fleisch essen? sad.gif


Was bist du denn für ein Idiot? Fleisch ist geil! Und was soll das heißen, "Ironie"?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ... weils geil schmeckt... mir reicht das als grund...


/sign!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (14. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> es dreht sich hier ja grad ums verspeisen der tiere selber, und wer trägt den heutzutage noch echtes leder bzw echtes fell, das is mittlerweile doch alles künstlich hergestellt(billiger im preis).....




ich trage nur echtes leder. pelz würde ich nie tragen. aber leder? klar wiso auch net? das kommt sowiso von kühen etc die sowiso geschlachtet werden. nur wird so auch noch die haut etc verarbeitet. und dies finde ich ne gute sache. wen schon ein tier getötet wird sollte auch möglichst alles verwertet werden (haifischflossensuppe zum beispiel würde ich nie essen da das einfach nur ne schweinerei is...).


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich trage nur echtes leder. pelz würde ich nie tragen. aber leder? klar wiso auch net? das kommt sowiso von kühen etc die sowiso geschlachtet werden. nur wird so auch noch die haut etc verarbeitet. und dies finde ich ne gute sache. wen schon ein tier getötet wird sollte auch möglichst alles verwertet werden (haifischflossensuppe zum beispiel würde ich nie essen da das einfach nur ne schweinerei is...).


*hust* schön wenns so wäre


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2009)

Wie hier immer alle mit Fleisch ja/nein/omg das arme Tier/aber an Pflanzen denkt keiner/whatsoever kommen... 
Ich weis ja nicht ob das hier allen bewusst ist, aber dass alle und alles in Harmonie miteinander friedlich lebt ist schon allein deswegen nicht möglich weil dann alle verhungern würde... 
Da gibts sowas dass sich Nahrungskette nennt...
Ich esse was mir schmeckt, was auch Fleisch (wenn auch nicht wirklich viel), ist. So einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Theme des TE: Da sind mir noch beim lesen hunderte schlimmere Sachen eingefallen...Wenn du das ernst meinst sag ich nur - Facepalm...


----------



## Hanfgurke (14. Juli 2009)

@ LordofDemons: Wie isses denn?

Ich zitiere Malcom in the Middle: Leben ist, wenn Dinge andere Dinge essen!


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* schön wenns so wäre



und wie ist es den?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

jetzt mal ernsthaft ihr glaub doch nciht wirklich das die schönen ledermäntel, - taschen, whatever erst dann hergestellt werden wenn kurz davor zufällig ne kuh in ner metzgerei geschlachtet wurde.
Das könnt irh nciht ernsthaft annehmen selbst wenn wir von ner fleischfabrik ausgehn wo täglich 100 kühe geschlachtet werden.

edit: natürlich wird dieses Leder AUCH verwendet aber nicht nur!


----------



## marion9394 (15. Juli 2009)

habe mir das mal erklären lassen, das leder das von "ess-kühen" abfällt ist nicht umbedingt das was man auch für lederwaren verwendet.... vielleicht kleinere teile, aber das meiste ist von anderen kühen.... da werden die restprodukte halt für hundefutter, oder tiermehl verwendet...

ich habe sowohl leder als auch pelze... (okay ich gucke drauf das ich keinen pelz von einem tier kaufe das gerade im artenschutz ist, da muss man dann schon wirklich in den fachhandel gehen - im ebay gibts genug schwarze schafe...) 

mir persönlich ist jede naturware wie pelz, schurwolle, leder lieber als dieser synthetik scheiß


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Idiot? Fleisch ist geil! Und was soll das heißen, "Ironie"?


puh und ich dachte schon wir hätten ein genialen schreiber an den Wahnsinn verloren,als ich sah das du auf deinen eigenen post geantwortet hast...
aber eigentlich hätte das doch klar sein sollen das das ironisch gemeint war...
witzig bei dem fred ist eigentlich nur wie aus "der traurigsten Sache der Welt" eine Diskussion zwischen  Vegetarier und Fleischesser wurde...


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

Ähm richtig also zurück zum Thema!

Er machte sich ernsthafte gedanken über eine tode Raupe,die nie ein Schmetterling werden kann.
Nun es gibt nicht viele Arten die den Tod verstehn und um ihn Trauern.
Den wie würde es auch Aussehn das sich die raupenfam. vor der Toden aufstellt eine trauerfeier abhält und danach die tode raube verspeist weil es eben so ist?

Da fällt mir ein spruch ein den ja eigendlich bestimmt alle schon gehört oder gesehn haben:

Ich habe nie ein Tier gesehn,was Selbstmitleid empfand!


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Den wie würde es auch Aussehn das sich die raupenfam. vor der Toden aufstellt eine trauerfeier abhält und danach die tode raube verspeist weil es eben so ist?


ähm das adjektiv von Tod heisst tot...also "danach die to*t*e Rau*p*e"...ebenso heisst es "vor der To*t*en aufstellt"...klingt witzig,ist aber so *Musik von der Sendung mit der Maus träller*
und genauso heisst es auch das ein Tier nie aus Mordlust töten würde,was ironischerweise die Tiere eigentlich menschlicher macht als den Mensch...


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Was is das große Ziel eines Menschen?..

Familie? Erfolg? Berufliche Reife? -> können Tiere auch alles.

Menschen haben keine Metamorphose.
Außer man zählt Krebsgeschwüre im hohen Alter zu ner schönen Veränderung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> es dreht sich hier ja grad ums verspeisen der tiere selber, und wer trägt den heutzutage noch echtes leder bzw echtes fell, das is mittlerweile doch alles künstlich hergestellt(billiger im preis).....



<- *g*

Und btw..Fleisch ist das Beste was es je gab und geben wird.
Mein Abendessen sieht so aus:
Vorspeise:
Ich nehme mir 2 gebratene flache Frikadellen als Brötchen,da kommt dann Senf drauf,dazwischen kommt ein Schnitzel.
Hauptgericht:
 ein halb blutiges Filet-Steak mit Salz und Pfeffer.
Nachspeise:
Mett
!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> METT



Meinst du MET - Honigwein?
Oder meinst du wirklich METT? Salzig-pfeffrige Streichwurst?


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Meinst du MET - Honigwein?
> Oder meinst du wirklich METT? Salzig-pfeffrige Streichwurst?



Na das Fleisch natürlich.
Trinken tu ich dazu nur Tierblut,um das ganze abzurunden.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie sehe ich Rinder, Schweine, Schafe etc. pp. nunmal als Nutztier, und am meisten nutzen sie mir, wenn sie mir als Nahrung dienen und mich am Leben erhalten. Vor der Schlachtung haben sie ein sehr gutes Leben - welches sie im übrigen garnicht hätten wenn wir sie nicht essen würden.

Und nein, ich meine keine verwahrlosten Schlachthöfe wo die Tiere mit Medikamenten vollgepumpt auf den Tod warten.

---

Zum eigentlich Threadthema des TEs: Deine Sorgen möchte ich haben... *Kopfschüttel*

---

Zu dem Video, kann das mal ein Mod entfernen? Man muss die Ersteller nicht auch noch fördern indem man solch eine Scheisse noch verlinkt.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Naja.. ein gutes Leben habn sie ja nicht wirklich.
In "Bio"-Ställen gehts ihnen zwar nicht schlecht, aber trotz allem leben sie auf engen Raum, vollgestopft mit Mastfutter - nur aufs Schlachten wartend.

Ich mein.. die Tiere wissen das nicht.
Und Fleisch braucht der Mensch nunmal (verzeiht mir, aber 90% der Vegetarier die wegen den Tieren kein Fleisch mehr essen habn nen Dachschaden) - am Schlachten soll man nix ändern.. nur an der Haltung der Tiere.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

wie würde es denn in der freien wildbahn aussehen? 

sie würden evtl. hungern, frieren und von wilden tieren gejagt werden. an krankheiten und verletzungen qualvoll sterben ...


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie würde es denn in der freien wildbahn aussehen?



natürlich



> sie würden *evtl.* hungern



Gras, Pilze und Co gibts zur genüge ;} Unsere Fleischwaren sind ausschließlich Pflanzenfresser.



> frieren



Nur weil sie ihre natürliche Abhärtung im Wandel der Zeit durch den Menschen verloren haben



> und von wilden tieren gejagt werden.



Das ist Teil des Lebens. Die natürliche Ausrottung der Tiere unter sich - ohne das, würde der Viehbestand enorm in die Höhe schießen und alle würden verhungern.



> an krankheiten und verletzungen qualvoll sterben ...



Naja, wenn jetz ein krankes/verletztes Schwein in nem Bauernhof liegt, wirds halt qualvoll abgestochen.
__

Wie gesagt, ändern tut sich da eh nix.
Wär schön wenn sie mal die ganzen Lustkämpfe wie Stier-/Pferd-/Hundekämpfe strenger kontrollieren und verbieten würden.

Schlachthöfe machens ja "human".
Wobei human hierbei wortwörtlich zu verstehn is ;}


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jetz ein krankes/verletztes Schwein in nem Bauernhof liegt, wirds halt qualvoll abgestochen.



Entgegne das mal im Gespräch mit einem Bauern und der zeigt dir direkt den Vogel, bevor er dich vom Hof schmeißt. 

Man sollte also schon zwischen Großbetrieben mit falscher oder unzureichender und den Ökobauern mit artgerechter Haltung unterscheiden. Ansonsten wird es der tatsächlichen Situation nicht gerecht.

P.S.: Achja den Link habe ich entfernt.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Entgegne das mal im Gespräch mit einem Bauern und der zeigt dir direkt den Vogel, bevor er dich vom Hof schmeißt.



Mein Onkel hat nen Bauernhof und der siehts auch nicht ein.
Für Bauern sind die Bestandteile ihres Viehs Goldbarren. Sie mögen die Tiere - aber sie sehen den Nutzen.
Ob jetzt eine Kuh beim Schlachten 3 Minuten länger braucht oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant. Wenn das Fleisch zart ist, hat sichs ja gelohnt.

Das is die wirtschaftliche Denkweise.




> Man sollte also schon zwischen Großbetrieben mit falscher oder unzureichender und den Ökobauern mit artgerechter Haltung unterscheiden. Ansonsten wird es der tatsächlichen Situation nicht gerecht.



Ganz im Gegenteil.. in Großbetrieben sterben die Tiere meist sogar schneller und tonloser als in Bauernhöfen.

*Vergleich:*

Großbetrieb: Schlechte Haltung, wenig Platz, dreckig - dafür stets geschliffene Messer zum Köpfen der Tiere bzw Massenvernichtungsanlage zur Schlachtung von mehreren Tieren pro Minute. "Erschossen" werden da nur noch wenige.

Mittelgroßer Schlachtbetrieb/Metzger: Tiere werden hauptsächlich mit einem Kopfschuss gestreckt, meistens lässt man sie im Nachhinein einfach ausbluten. Qualvoll.

Bauernhof: Entweder der Bauer gibt sein Vieh zum Schlachthof (s.o.) oder er "drahnt da Henn' en Schädl um".
__

Und um nicht zu vergessen.. die wenigsten Schlachtbetriebe schlachten nach gesetzlichen Vorschriften..


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mittelgroßer Schlachtbetrieb/Metzger: Tiere werden hauptsächlich mit einem Kopfschuss gestreckt, meistens lässt man sie im Nachhinein einfach ausbluten. Qualvoll.


Also wenn das jemand macht der sein Handwerk versteht ist das Tier tot und dann ist das ausbluten auch keine Qual.

Die schreibst hier einfach Sachen rein die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Wtf..wie du das schreibst,du nervst mich bei solchen Themen irgendwie extrem *g*

In vernünftigen Betrieben bekommen die Viecher nen Bolzenschussgerät an die Birne,das geht innerhalb von nem Bruchteil einer Sekunde,die merken nichts und sind KO.
Mein Essen spürt davon nichtmal was.

Ich dachte auch immer es wäre "grausam" lebende Hummer in heisses Wasser zu packen..ist es nichtmal,warum?Weil die zu dumm sind es zu merken.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die schreibst hier einfach Sachen rein die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind.



Nope,
ich war 4 Jahre lang Teil der Peta. Bis ich irgendwann akzeptiert hab dass die alle ne Macke habn und sich in Dinge reinstürzen die absolut unnötig sind (zB mit blutigem Tierfleisch ne Metzgerei stürmen und gegen Schlachtung protestieren... *räusper*)

Da bekommt man sowas mit.
2 Bauernhöfe in meiner Umgebung mussten damals sogar deshalb schließen.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Hier bitte - für die Bildung:

http://www.peta.de/web/hummer_gekocht.1199.html


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr lebt in einem Märchenwald.
__

Die Mitglieder der Peta spinnen voll und ganz mit ihrem ständigen "kein fleisch mehr", "gebt den tieren dies und jenes", "werdet vegetarier sonst seid ihr sünder", blabla..

Aber was sie können, ist Fakten vorlegen.
Was du auf der Petaseite findest ist alles von Wissenschaftlern nachgewiesen.

Und um nicht zu vergessen -> Es gibt zu fast allem davon ein Video.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2009)

Und der grösste Teil von PETA frisst heimlich selbst Fleisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und der grösste Teil von PETA frisst heimlich selbst Fleisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joah, was die Freaks tun geht mich nix an.
Aber sie zeigen wies auf der Welt zugeht.

Auch wenn ihre "Lösungsvorschläge" absolut fürn A* sind ^^


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du meinst ich würde Dreck labern und im selben zug verlinkst du was von der Peta?
> Aber danke!Ich musste schmunzeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Peta ist die größte, sich am intensivsten bewegendste und einflussreichste Tierschutzorganisation der Welt.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Wäre für die Diskussion um Tierquälerei nicht ein eigenständiger Thread sinnvoller? Ich meine der TE begann diesen Thread mit "eine Raupe die niemals die Möglichkeit hat sich zu entpuppen....."

Ich wäre dafür, wir geben diesem Thread auch keine Möglichkeit bevor noch jemand weint, weil die Sonne irgendwann garantiert ausgebrannt ist....


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Peta ist die größte, sich am intensivsten bewegendste und einflussreichste Tierschutzorganisation der Welt.


Und zugleich die vom durchschnittlichen Fleischesser am wenigsten ernstgenommene Tierschutzorganisation.

Ich denke pauschal kann man nicht wirklich sagen auf welchen Höfen es den Tieren gut geht und auf welchen nicht, das muss man von Fall zu Fall betrachten. Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Bauern, die ein Öko-Siegel erhalten zum Grossteil wesentlich humaner mit ihren Tieren umgehn als die, dies nicht tun. Aber natürlich gibts auch da Ausnahmen.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mein Onkel hat nen Bauernhof und der siehts auch nicht ein.
> Für Bauern sind die Bestandteile ihres Viehs Goldbarren. Sie mögen die Tiere - aber sie sehen den Nutzen.
> Ob jetzt eine Kuh beim Schlachten 3 Minuten länger braucht oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant. Wenn das Fleisch zart ist, hat sichs ja gelohnt.
> 
> Das is die wirtschaftliche Denkweise.



Es widerstrebt mir zu glauben, dass es den Bauern derart egal ist, wie ihr Vieh geschlachtet wird. Irgendwie habe ich auch nicht das Gefühl, dass du dich bei deinem Onkel mal genau umgesehen hast. Natürlich ist das Vieh in erster Linie ein Nutztier, dessen Fleisch für den Erhalt des Betriebes wichtig ist. Das Bewußtsein in der Bevölkerung hat sich aber dahingehend geändert, dass man lieber etwas mehr Geld für qualitativ gutes Fleisch von artgerecht gehaltenen Tieren ausgiebt, als das mit Antibiotika und Vitaminpräparaten vollgestopften. 




Belphega schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.. in Großbetrieben sterben die Tiere meist sogar schneller und tonloser als in Bauernhöfen.
> *Vergleich:*
> 
> Großbetrieb: Schlechte Haltung, wenig Platz, dreckig - dafür stets geschliffene Messer zum Köpfen der Tiere bzw Massenvernichtungsanlage zur Schlachtung von mehreren Tieren pro Minute. "Erschossen" werden da nur noch wenige.
> ...



Auf welchem kasachischen Schlachtbetrieb hast du Dich herumgetrieben um mit solchen Stories aufzuwarten? 

Messer, Kugeln? 
Auf dt. Schlachthöfen und dabei spielt die Größe absolut keine Rolle werden Rinder entweder mit dem Bolzenschußgerät oder elektrischer Durchströmung betäubt und anschließend mit dem sog. Entblutungsschnitt getötet. Erschossen dürfen Rinder sowie die meisten Paar- /Einhufer, Schweine, Schafe und Ziegen nur zur Nottötung sowie mit Einwilligung der zuständigen Behörde [...] bei Tieren, die ganzjährig im Freien gehalten werden.


Und das auf den meisten Schlachtbetrieben nicht nach gesetzlichen Vorschriften geschlachtet wird, musst du mir erstmal beweisen. Schließlich können bei unsachlicher Behandlung der Tiere Geldstrafen zwischen 5000 - 25.000 Euro drohen sowie bei Strafttaten Gefängnis bis zu drei Jahren.


Für den interessierten Leser:
Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV
Tierschutzgesetz
Trivia: Dtl. ist damit dass erste Land, dass den Tierschutz in seiner Verfassung festgeschrieben hat.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es widerstrebt mir zu glauben, dass es den Bauern derart egal ist, wie ihr Vieh geschlachtet wird.



Bestimmt nicht, das sag ich auch nicht.
Nur zählt auch für Bauern hauptsächlich der Ertrag. Auch wenn das Tier darunter das ein oder andere Mal leiden muss.





> Auf welchem kasachischen Schlachtbetrieb hast du Dich herumgetrieben um mit solchen Stories aufzuwarten?



Peta-Aktivisten machen das.
Falls dich das Thema näher interessiert kann ich dir die Videos raussuchen und dir die Links via PM schicken.




> Und das auf den meisten Schlachtbetrieben nicht nach gesetzlichen Vorschriften geschlachtet wird, musst du mir erstmal beweisen. Schließlich können bei unsachlicher Behandlung der Tiere Geldstrafen zwischen 5000 - 25.000 Euro drohen sowie bei Strafttaten Gefängnis bis zu drei Jahren.



Dasselbe giltet vom Strafmaß her auch für Drogenhandel, Sexuellen Missbrauch und Alkohol am Steuer.
Is trotzdem tagtäglich der Fall ._. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> DIE Antwort steht doch weiter oben..sie war 4 Jahre lang bei der Peta,würd gern mal wissen was einem da alles eingetrichtert wird..



Man sieht das bei der Peta.



> Die Peta kommt mir einer Sekte gleich.



Exakt. Deshalb bin ich nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

So und an dieser Stelle unterlassen dann Manowår und Belphega bitte ihre Anfeindungen und setzen sie entweder über PM fort und belassen es dabei.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dasselbe giltet vom Strafmaß her auch für Drogenhandel, Sexuellen Missbrauch und Alkohol am Steuer.
> Is trotzdem tagtäglich der Fall ._. Traurig aber wahr.



Du vergleichst die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Schlachtung von Tieren mit Drogenhandel, sexuellem Missbrauch und Alkohol am Steuer? 
Wenn die PETA durch die Bank so argumentiert, wird mir klar, warum die niemand ernst nimmt. Und bisher bist du auch eher ausweichend auf meine Hinweise eingegangen.


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich langsam, warum jeder Tierschutz-/Vegetarismus-Thread in diesem Forum so eskalieren muss...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

zum thema hummer... ich habe selber schon welche gekocht und bei mir ham die gar net gezuckt. kp was die anders gemacht haben aber naja... und meiner meinung nach sollte das nervenzentrum im gehirn auch sehr schnell tot sein wen man sie mit dem kopf voran ins kochende wasser legt.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Der Vergleich mit der Kirche ist für mich absolut zutreffend! 
Bei der Peta wird gutes gemacht (oha,das aus meinem Mund?) : 
Beschissene Haltungsweisen werden aufgedeckt.
Tierschutz
Und Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen.

Und meine Fresse..kau mal nicht auf jedem einzelnen Wort rum.. Kirche -> Religion (wohl für 99% aller Menschen).


Und ich habe nichts gegen dich als Person,scheinst ne liebe zu sein die sich nen Kopf um nen paar Dinge macht,aber deine Art die Dinge zu betrachten..naja..
Sind für mich einfach zum lachen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich langsam, warum jeder Tierschutz-/Vegetarismus-Thread in diesem Forum so eskalieren muss...


Deanne das hast du schon schlimmer erlebt hier.

edit: da erinnere ich mich doch schemenhaft an einen blogeintrag von dir über vegetarismus :/ denke ich zumindest muss den erstmal wieder lesen


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du vergleichst die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Schlachtung von Tieren mit Drogenhandel, sexuellem Missbrauch und Alkohol am Steuer?



Nein, tu ich nicht.
Dein Argument war total umsonst..

Du hast ja gesagt "ich glaub nicht dass das jemand macht - bla - denn da stehn *hohe geldstrafen und freiheitsstrafen bis 3 jahre an*"


Und genau diesen fett geschriebenen Satz hab ich nun verglichen.
Menschen haben keine Scheu mehr vor dem Gesetz. Und nur weils da ne Geldstrafe geben könnte, wenn jemand eventuell mal son Vergehen feststellt und anzeigt - halten die sich nicht dran..



> Wenn die PETA durch die Bank so argumentiert, wird mir klar, warum die niemand ernst nimmt. Und bisher bist du auch eher ausweichend auf meine Hinweise eingegangen.



Mit der Peta hat das nix zutun.
Lediglich mit deinem vorherigen Post.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Auf deinen Post gehe ich nicht ein Manowar.
Ich muss mir hier noch meine Arbeitszeit vertreiben ;}
__

Warum jeder Thread so ausartet?

Weil einer ne persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Thema hat und alle anderen glauben, 
dass das was ihnen die Eltern oder Medien mal erzählt haben wahr is.

Ich wär wirklich dafür dass sich die ein oder anderen Leute hier mal richtig damit befassen würden.
Wenn sie schon in nem Thread über das Thema mitposten müssen, interessiert es sie ja wies scheint.


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Deanne das hast du schon schlimmer erlebt hier.
> 
> edit: da erinnere ich mich doch schemenhaft an einen blogeintrag von dir über vegetarismus :/ denke ich zumindest muss den erstmal wieder lesen



Und genau das finde ich ja so traurig. Kann man nicht einfach seine Meinung vertreten, ohne anderen die ihre absprechen zu wollen? 
Soviel Toleranz aufzubringen ist doch keine große Sache.

Edit: Ich bin selbst auch Vegetarier (ja, Dachschaden, danke), aber mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob jemand anderer trotzdem gerne Fleisch isst und darauf nicht verzichten will. Nicht für jeden ist die vegetarische Ernährung geeignet und besonders Kinder sollten alle Lebensmittel kennen lernen und selbst entscheiden dürfen, wie sie sich ernähren wollen. Ich bin einfach nicht der Typ, der mit erhobenem Zeigefinger am Grill steht und versucht, zu missionieren. Und was PETA macht, ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe. Wer für seine Überzeugung einsteht, der braucht keine große Organisation, die einem den Rücken stärkt.

Nicht jeder Omnivor ist ein blutrünstiger Tiermörder und nicht jeder Veggie ein fanatischer Öko-Terrorist, der euch euer Schnitzel schlecht reden will.

Lasst doch jeden essen, was er möchte. Toleranz tut nicht weh.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Warum jeder Thread so ausartet?
> 
> Weil einer ne persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Thema hat und alle anderen glauben,
> dass das was ihnen die Eltern oder Medien mal erzählt haben wahr is.


Ich korrigiere:
Weil einer überwiegend negative persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht hat und alle anderen entweder glauben, dass das was ihnen die Eltern oder Medien mal erzählt haben wahr is oder aber überwiegend positive Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht haben.

Ich war schon auf Bauernhöfen mit toller Haltung genauso wie auf Bauernhöfen mit schrecklicher Haltung. An meiner grundsätzlichen Einstellung hat das trotzdem nichts geändert.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich war schon auf Bauernhöfen mit toller Haltung genauso wie auf Bauernhöfen mit schrecklicher Haltung. An meiner grundsätzlichen Einstellung hat das trotzdem nichts geändert.



Ich doch auch (:
Aber deshalb schweige ich die andersartigen Bauernhöfe nicht tot.

Ich sag ja nicht "Alle Bauernhöfe und Schlachthöfe sind scheiße"

Sondern lediglich: "Es gibt auch zahlreiche Bauernhöfe und Schlachthöfe die scheiße sind"


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Ne gute Frage wäre vllt auch noch,wo sich Belphega befindet..sprechen wir hier nur von Deutschland (du kommst ja glaube ich aus Österreich (wo es aber wohl etwa gleich aussehen sollte)) oder auch vom Rest der Welt?
Weil DAS bekommt man nicht unter einen Hut.

Deutschland:Sicher hat man schwarze Schafe (die hat man überall),ABER in Deutschland gibt es unzählige Gesetze die den Kram mit der Schlachtung regeln und ich sag mal.."Tierfreundlich" sind.
Und beim Verstoß gibt es dicke Sanktionen.

andere Länder..naja autsch.Da werden Kühe angestochen und im Blut getanzt. Sowas geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nein, tu ich nicht.
> Dein Argument war total umsonst..
> 
> Du hast ja gesagt "ich glaub nicht dass das jemand macht - bla - denn da stehn *hohe geldstrafen und freiheitsstrafen bis 3 jahre an*"
> ...


Aber du argumentierst doch genauso, und nur weil es von Dir stammt (oder der PETA) soll plötzlich mehr dran sein? Ich zähle hier lediglich die Strafen auf, die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten drohen und das ist ein Fakt. Du behauptest erstens, dass sich die meisten Schlachtbetriebe nicht an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften halten und zweitens, dass die Betreiber sich einen Dreck um Strafen kümmern, weil ja auch Drogenhandel und Waffenschmuggel verboten sind und es trotzdem geschieht. Also entweder unterstellst du jetzt jedem Bauernhof kriminelle Energie oder dein Vergleich bleibt absolut weltfremd und du hast ihn nur gebraucht um eine schon zu Anfang brüchige These zu untermauern.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ne gute Frage wäre vllt auch noch,wo sich Belphega befindet..sprechen wir hier nur von Deutschland (du kommst ja glaube ich aus Österreich (wo es aber wohl etwa gleich aussehen sollte)) oder auch vom Rest der Welt?
> Weil DAS bekommt man nicht unter einen Hut.



Ich wohne atm noch in Österreich. Österreich is von der Tierhaltung sauberer als Deutschland.
Besonders seit dem ganzen BSE-Skandal vor ein paar Jahren.
Ab Herbst bin ich in Ludwigsburg.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Ich sag ja nicht "Alle Bauernhöfe und Schlachthöfe sind scheiße"*





Belphega schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.. in Großbetrieben sterben die Tiere meist sogar schneller und tonloser als in Bauernhöfen.
> 
> *Vergleich:*
> 
> ...




Wenn ich beide Aussagen, die innerhalb von einer Stunde getätigt wurden, anschaue weiß ich zumindest, warum ich mich überhaupt in den Thread eingeklinkt habe. 

Ich möchte niemanden von meiner Meinung überzeugen, sondern lediglich für einen differenzierteren Blick auf die Dinge werben.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber du argumentierst doch genauso, und nur weil es von Dir stammt (oder der PETA) soll plötzlich mehr dran sein?



Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung - und vertrete meine Meinung.
Und wenn ich sage "solche Höfe existieren" - dann kannst du es entweder glauben oder nicht.
Aber mit einem Argument wie vorhin kann ich leider nix anfangen :-/



> Ich zähle hier lediglich die Strafen auf, die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten drohen und das ist ein Fakt. Du behauptest erstens, dass sich die meisten Schlachtbetriebe nicht an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften halten und zweitens, dass die Betreiber sich einen Dreck um Strafen kümmern, weil ja auch Drogenhandel und Waffenschmuggel verboten sind und es trotzdem geschieht. Also entweder unterstellst du jetzt jedem Bauernhof kriminelle Energie oder dein Vergleich bleibt absolut weltfremd und du hast ihn nur gebraucht um eine schon zu Anfang brüchige These zu untermauern.



Ganz ehrlich?
Ich unterstelle jedem Unternehmen, welches fahrlässig handeln kann solche organisatorischen Missstände.

Jede EDV-Firma kauft auch privates Zeug ohne MWSt ein. Jeder Unternehmer, kauft sich über Überstunden Ware ohne MWSt und mit Rabattabzügen Ware über seine Firma. 

Schau dir den Käse/Schinken-Skandal von letztens an. Alles künstlich.
Die scheißen auch auf die ganzen Gesetze und Vorschriften. Und die kommen sogar aus der selben Branche.
__

Kein Mensch auf der Welt ist handlungstechnisch "sauber".
Nur, schaun einige noch auf ihre persönlichen Grenzen - andere aber überschreiten die maßlos - und dann kommen solche Delikte dabei raus :-/


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Noriel, du liest das was du lesen willst.
Du verstehst den Sinn des Textes aber nicht.

Versuch mal nicht stur drüberzulesen, sondern objektiv.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Zum Ganzen hier noch:

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass nicht ihr mich falsch verstanden - sondern ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hab.
Vllt war auch beides der Fall.

In erster Linie gehts mir eigentlich darum dass man nicht alles durch die rosarote Brille sieht.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Noriel, du liest das was du lesen willst.
> Du verstehst den Sinn des Textes aber nicht.
> 
> Versuch mal nicht stur drüberzulesen, sondern objektiv.



Ich lese ausschließlich das was du geschrieben hast. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Deine konträren Aussagen passen einfach nicht zu deiner Aufforderung, dass ich objektiv auf deine Beiträge eingehen soll. Denn nichts anderes habe ich getan. Aber gut, wir kommen so nicht weiter, warum also weiter machen. Ich sage, es gibt gute und böse Bauernhöfe, du sagst das *jetzt* auch. Wir beide sind da wo wir hinwollten, befassen wir uns wieder mit unserem Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

For Pony!

Mag mich hier nochmal für mein Verhalten entschuldigen - nicht aber für meine Meinung. :>
Vorallem hätte man das Thema wirklich in dem Maße verkürzen können. 



> Ich sage, es gibt gute und böse Bauernhöfe, du sagst das jetzt auch



Und Belphega..wall of text inc @ PN *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und genau das finde ich ja so traurig. Kann man nicht einfach seine Meinung vertreten, ohne anderen die ihre absprechen zu wollen?
> Soviel Toleranz aufzubringen ist doch keine große Sache.
> 
> Edit: Ich bin selbst auch Vegetarier (ja, Dachschaden, danke), aber mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob jemand anderer trotzdem gerne Fleisch isst und darauf nicht verzichten will. Nicht für jeden ist die vegetarische Ernährung geeignet und besonders Kinder sollten alle Lebensmittel kennen lernen und selbst entscheiden dürfen, wie sie sich ernähren wollen. Ich bin einfach nicht der Typ, der mit erhobenem Zeigefinger am Grill steht und versucht, zu missionieren. Und was PETA macht, ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe. Wer für seine Überzeugung einsteht, der braucht keine große Organisation, die einem den Rücken stärkt.
> ...


Du suchst Toleranz in der Buffed Com.???
Bitte du bist schon lange genug dabei und warst auch schon Mittelpunkt so einer Vegetarierdiskussion also solltest du wissen das Toleranz hier die meisten nicht mal vom hören-sagen kennen.

Toleranz kommt sowieso in den meisten Bereichen nicht mehr vor seh ich ja bei mir in der Arbeit und da gehts noch nicht mal um eine Lebenseinstellung sondern nur darum das ich mir meine Haare lang wachsen lassen -.-


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Halloooooooooooooo

Wir reden Hier von Der armen Raupe!
Was ich bis jetzt wieder gelesen habe hat doch immer noch nix mit den Thema des Te zutun.

Denkt doch mal an die arme raupe die nie aus der Puppe kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es macht mich sowas von traurig, schnief die arme Raupe.

(in gedanken versunken:ich stand im garden mit dem Spaten in der Hand und erklärte mit nur einem Handgriff meinem Neffen wie man aus einem Regenwurm zwei macht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mittelgroßer Schlachtbetrieb/Metzger: Tiere werden hauptsächlich mit einem Kopfschuss gestreckt, meistens lässt man sie im Nachhinein einfach ausbluten. Qualvoll.



Ich weiß ja net wo du, das her hast aber ich möchte auch nicht dein standpunkt untergraben dennoch,
was du als Metzger/ Mittelgroßer Schlachtbetrieb bezeichnest, 
kauft das Rindfleisch aus den Schlachthof wegen der sache mit dem BSE.

Nicht selten werden Geflügel, Käse, Fisch hinzugekauft (soweit im angebot vorhanden)
aus zeitgründen bzw kosten ersparniss

Und dann kommen Schweine... Nach einen Kopfschuss ist das vieh mit sicherheit Tot (gab schon ausnahmen)
und hat keine Qualen wenn man aus dem Blut wurst macht.
Aber Heutzutage nimmt man gewöhnlich eine Elektrozange und haut dem tier ne ladung durch den leib, 
das es nichts mehr spührt, was alles nach irgendwelchen gesetzen geregelt wurde weil man 
herausgefunden habe will das, dass tier dann nicht so leidet.

Aber Fakt ist, wenn die leute das tier selber großziehen würden und Schlachten mit allen drum und drann,
würde mit sicherheit ein großteil sein Fleischverzehr mindestens verringern.



Belphega schrieb:


> Schau dir den Käse/Schinken-Skandal von letztens an. Alles künstlich.
> Die scheißen auch auf die ganzen Gesetze und Vorschriften. Und die kommen sogar aus der selben Branche.


Es gibt bisher kein Gesetz die das Expliziet verboten haben, es gab auch kein gesetzt das
einsatz von "Analog-Käse" genaustens zu deklarieren, bei einigen dingen haben die Leute 
geschlafen mit Gesetze machen.

Das Problem ist einfach, die leute wollen möglichst Billig und Viel haben und beschweren sich dann das,
bei deren Konsumverhalten eben die Nahrungsmittel gepanscht werden.

Übrigends halt ich diesen "Analog-Käse" für ein super ding, es schmeckt ähnlich wie Käse es verhält sich wie Käse
aber leute mit Laktose Intolleranz können es auch essen.
Aber es sollte Deklariert werden das der kunde entscheiden kann ob er mehr ausgibt für käse oder
eben spart und Imitat isst, weil das ist der punkt.

Meinet wegen können die Leute aus Geiz auch meinen Bio-müll essen, solang er deklariert ist kann ich 
dann zumindest entscheiden ob ich mich dazusetze oder mir ein Frischen Salat kaufe.

Wobei die Euro es mir wert sind um Option Zwei zu wählen, um mir ein Eisbergsalat und Tomaten zu kaufen.

Um ein kleinen abschluss text zu Zitieren *hust*
"Was der Bauer nicht kennt isst er nicht, und wenn der Städter wüsste was er isst würde er Bauer werden wollen!"


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Es gibt bisher kein Gesetz die das Expliziet verboten haben, es gab auch kein gesetzt das
> einsatz von "Analog-Käse" genaustens zu deklarieren, bei einigen dingen haben die Leute
> geschlafen mit Gesetze machen.



Das bezeichnet man als "arglistig verschwiegenen Mangel" und dieser kann bis zu 30 Jahre lang angezeigt werden.
Das ist so - als würde mir jemand nen BmW verkaufen, obwohl das Innenleben das eines Golfs is und vom Bmw bis auf ne billig kopierte Verkleidung nix da is.

Wenn ich zu ner Frau hinter der Wursttheke sag "200g Putenschinken bitte" - und sie gibt mir den unechten Schinken - ist das ein arglistig verschwiegener Mangel bei der Vollführung des Kaufvertrages :}


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das bezeichnet man als "arglistig verschwiegenen Mangel" und dieser kann bis zu 30 Jahre lang angezeigt werden.
> Das ist so - als würde mir jemand nen BmW verkaufen, obwohl das Innenleben das eines Golfs is und vom Bmw bis auf ne billig kopierte Verkleidung nix da is.
> 
> Wenn ich zu ner Frau hinter der Wursttheke sag "200g Putenschinken bitte" - und sie gibt mir den unechten Schinken - ist das ein arglistig verschwiegener Mangel bei der Vollführung des Kaufvertrages :}


hast ja recht trotzdem is der käse für allergiker (laktoseintolleranz) genial


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hast ja recht trotzdem is der käse für allergiker (laktoseintolleranz) genial



Joah ^^ Ich hab auch nix gegen den Käse.
Wenn ich Käse kaufe, dann weil ich in dem Moment den Geschmack habn will.
Wär halt schon toll wenn der etwas billiger hergehn würde q:


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. Juli 2009)

Und was sit nu mit der Raupe?

Ihr solltet wirklich zu dem Thema entweder den tread wechseln oder einen Eigenen erstellen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Naja.. zur Raupe..
was hält eine Raupe davon ab zum Schmetterling zu werden außer ein Unfall?
Wie bei jedem anderen Tier auch? (:

Toller find ich da Libellen.
Die sind als Larven die übelsten Fleischfresser (fressen Goldfische aus kleinen Zierteichen bis auf die Gräten ab) - und sobald sie zur Libelle werden sind sie total friedlich (:


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Und was sit nu mit der Raupe?



Die Raupe ist tot! Es lebe der Schmetterling! oO


----------



## Terandolus (16. Juli 2009)

Wär nichtmal ein Close angebracht? Diese Diskussion führt zu nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2009)

@belphega 

Die fressen aber die Kaulquappen auf, das ist ja wie mit einer toten Raupe, da wäre ja mal ein Frosch draus geworden. Wobei das ist ja natürlich. Wäre auch schlimm wenn aus 100000 Eiern (was ist den die Mehrzahl Froschlaich oder kann man da von Eiern sprächen?) 100000 Frösche werden würden.
Kannst aber froh sein das du bei PETA raus bist. Die waren schon bei unseren Nachbarn und haben sich da zum Affen gemacht. Der züchtet alte die Rassen und die wollten ihm dann erklären, das er die nicht schlachten dürfte weil es da kaum noch welche von gibt. Na ja Schlachttiere die man nicht Schlachten darf sind etwas unnütz, keine Ahnung ob die das eingesehen haben. Aber lächerlich ist das schon.

Also aus sich von jemanden der selber Tiere hält und schlachtet, im kleinem Umfang( 2 Schweine im Jahr[freilaufend], 5-8 Damwild, so 30 Hähnchen und 10 Hühner), kann ich nur sagen Tiere sind zum essen da. Keines der Tiere was wir halten, würde es sonst geben. Allerdings sollte die Tiere in der Zeit ein gutes Leben haben.
Deswegen kann ich nur jedem raten sich mal zu informieren , wie Massentierhaltung aussieht. Ich würde das Fleisch nicht mehr essen.  Das ist zwar in den letzten Jahren besser geworden, aber artgerecht ist das trotzdem nicht. 

Was das Schlachten angeht, kenne ich keinen Schlachthof mehr, der sich nicht an die Vorschriften hält. Das was da PETA und Co immer zeigen sieht mir sowieso oft sehr alt aus. Wir haben jetzt einen Raum einrichten müssen um weiter schlachten zu dürfen (etwas verkaufen und auch für Nachbarn schlachten). Wir müssten diverse Abnahmen machen lassen, werden regelmäßig Kontrolliert und Tierarzt ist nach jedem Schlachten da und kontrolliert unter anderem wie die Tiere geschlachtet worden sind.

@marion9394 
Frauen in Leder, sieht geil aus und richt auch geil. (nach neuem Auto), aber Pelz? Echten? Keine Ahnung warum aber IHHHHHH. Wobei eine Frau auf einen Fell, vor dem Kamin...


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> @marion9394
> Frauen in Leder, sieht geil aus und richt auch geil. (nach neuem Auto), aber Pelz? Echten? Keine Ahnung warum aber IHHHHHH. Wobei eine Frau auf einen Fell, vor dem Kamin...


die frau darf dann auch zusätzlich noch gern leder tragen XD


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juli 2009)

"lieber nackt als pelz" oder leder, oder andere klamotten ... 

passt schon^^


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Als ob der Sinn eines Schmetterlings die Bestäubung von Pflanzen wäre. Zoophilie ist ja schön und gut, aber das wäre so, als würde der Sinn des 18. Geburtstags die vollständige Fahrberechtigung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Naja.. der Lebenssinn jeder Spermie ist es, in eine Eizelle zu gelangen.
Bei jeder "Befruchtung" sterben Millionen anderer.

Ist das jetzt auch traurig? :/


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2009)

In gewisser weise schon. Stell dir mal vor, wie viele brillante Köpfe dabei hätten enstehen können.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> In gewisser weise schon. Stell dir mal vor, wie viele brillante Köpfe dabei hätten enstehen können.


oder die ganzen Flachpfeifen die dabei rausgekommen wären Oo


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2009)

OK, da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Spermien haben keinen Lebenssinn... sie sind Teil des männlichen Organismus (und somit der menschlichen DNA). Ihr Zweck ist es, für eine Befruchtung zu sorgen. Das einzelne Spermium hat da gar nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre ja auch noch schöner. Frau und Mann wollen ein Kind, aber die Spermien entscheiden sich dagegen, da sie nicht sterben wollen oder das Erbgut für nicht gut genug erachten^^ tja, das wärs dann wohl mit der Rasse Mensch. (Außerdem sind Spermien so primitiv und funktional gehalten, dass wär so, als würde man einem Torpedo die wahl stellen ob es sterben möchte (und seinen Sinn erfüllt) oder lieber leben möchte^^


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> dass wär so, als würde man einem Torpedo die wahl stellen ob es sterben möchte (und seinen Sinn erfüllt) oder lieber leben möchte^^


jo geil,die intelligente Bombe...stell mir das gerade vor wie ein Dutzend Psychologen auf die Bombe einreden damit sie sich am Flugzeug ausklinkt um das Ziel zu zerstören...


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Der Thread ist mittlerweile auf Seite 7 und ich erkenne immernoch keinen Sinn darin. Die Aussage wurde nicht meiner Auffassung nach nicht philosophisch gestellt und wissenschaftliche Absichten erkenne ich auch keine, sondern es geht lediglich um Mitleid mit einem Tier, das im Alltag eh nicht beachtet wird...Gross darüber zu diskutieren erscheint mir in etwa so logisch wie über die Aussage zu diskutieren: "Ich ass gestern nen Apfel, weil ich Äpfel mag."

Daher bitte klärt mich einer hier drüber auf, worin der Sinn dieses Threads liegt?


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Um Langeweile...


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Davatar... Es ist halt sehr traurig... Was es aber noch viel trauriger macht, ist das es niemanden interessiert... Schande über uns...


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Thread ist mittlerweile auf Seite 7 und ich erkenne immernoch keinen Sinn darin. Die Aussage wurde nicht meiner Auffassung nach nicht philosophisch gestellt und wissenschaftliche Absichten erkenne ich auch keine, sondern es geht lediglich um Mitleid mit einem Tier, das im Alltag eh nicht beachtet wird...Gross darüber zu diskutieren erscheint mir in etwa so logisch wie über die Aussage zu diskutieren: "Ich ass gestern nen Apfel, weil ich Äpfel mag."
> 
> Daher bitte klärt mich einer hier drüber auf, worin der Sinn dieses Threads liegt?



Ooooch mööönsch Davatar! Warum bistn jetzt so? oO Sei doch mal nicht so grob!^^

Ich glaube der TE wollte diesen Thread philosophisch erstellen und hat dabei leider so tief ins Klo gegriffen, dass er seit dem nicht mehr gesehen wurde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ob Thread, Gespräch oder was auch immer, alles ist flexibel und entwickelt sich weiter. So wie man in manchen Threads z.B. Ansätze von Themen findet, die mit dem Urpsrungsthread eigentlich nichts mehr oder nur noch entfernt zu tun haben.

Ein Diskussion lebt von Veränderungen! Mit jedem neuen Pro und Contra kommen neue Dinge hinzu die überlegt oder berücksichtigt werden müssen! Ein Gespräch unterliegt einer eigenen Dynamik. Manchmal ist es auch schwer in eine Diskussion einzusteigen wenn man garnicht wußte was schon alles besprochen oder berücksichtigt wurde. 

Aber in dem Fred hier, geb ich dir vollkommen recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hey mal ganz ehrlich! Du hast mit der Post nichts zum Thema beigetragen sonder nur genörgelt! Und mein Beitrag hier könnte man unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Grundthemas auch nur als Spamm abtun! *g*


----------



## Thoor (17. Juli 2009)

crääääänker Thread..... o.O


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Hey Scrätcher ich wollt doch nicht nörgeln, sondern nur wissen worums geht damit ich mitreden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da es ja scheinbar keinen tieferen Hintergrund hat bringe ich halt noch ein Bisschen Philosophie in die Runde:

Nehmen wir an, wir wären die Raupe. Von Gefühlen und Instinkten geleitet würden wir Tag für Tag fressen und fressen, immer weiter und weiter, ohne gross darüber nachzudenken warum wir tun was wir tun. Vielleicht aber, eines Tages würde uns plötzlich bewusst: Hey, am Ende unserer Reise steht die vollkommene Transformation in ein neues Wesen! Wir werden zum Schmetterling! Uns wird ein zweites Leben geschenkt, eine neue Form, ein neuer Körper!
Doch würde dies unweigerlich weitere Fragen aufwerfen: Wenn meine derzeitige Existenz als Raupe lediglich das Ziel hat, zum Schmetterling zu werden, was wird dann mein Ziel sein, wenn ich ein Schmetterling bin? Wenn quasi mein Lebenszweck bereits durch die eigentliche Verwandlung erfüllt wird, habe ich dann überhaupt noch die Existenzberechtigung, als Schmetterling weiterzuleben? Wäre es nicht purer Egoismus nach der Erfüllung des Sinnes meines Lebens weiterzuleben?
Eine Emo-Raupe würde sich nun selbst richten und somit wäre ihr Lebenszweck gar nicht erfüllt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eine Durchschnittsraupe würde es vermutlich drauf an kommen lassen, sie würde weiter fressen und fressen und eines Tages zum Schmetterling werden. Doch was dann? Kein Sinn mehr, kein Ziel mehr, die pure Existenz wird zum Lebenssinn, doch einen weiteren Sinn aus eigener Kraft ist nicht mehr zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, wir wären die Raupe. Von Gefühlen und Instinkten geleitet würden wir Tag für Tag fressen und fressen, immer weiter und weiter, ohne gross darüber nachzudenken warum wir tun was wir tun. Vielleicht aber, eines Tages würde uns plötzlich bewusst: Hey, am Ende unserer Reise steht die vollkommene Transformation in ein neues Wesen! Wir werden zum Schmetterling! Uns wird ein zweites Leben geschenkt, eine neue Form, ein neuer Körper!
> Doch würde dies unweigerlich weitere Fragen aufwerfen: Wenn meine derzeitige Existenz als Raupe lediglich das Ziel hat, zum Schmetterling zu werden, was wird dann mein Ziel sein, wenn ich ein Schmetterling bin? Wenn quasi mein Lebenszweck bereits durch die eigentliche Verwandlung erfüllt wird, habe ich dann überhaupt noch die Existenzberechtigung, als Schmetterling weiterzuleben? Wäre es nicht purer Egoismus nach der Erfüllung des Sinnes meines Lebens weiterzuleben?
> Eine Emo-Raupe würde sich nun selbst richten und somit wäre ihr Lebenszweck gar nicht erfüllt worden
> 
> ...



Hm... also gut! Stellen wir uns eben vor, eine Raupe wird nicht nur von Instinkten und Gefühlen wie Hunger geleitet sondern die Natur hat sie mit einer Mutation "beschenkt" die da heißt "Gehirn zum unnötigen Sorgen machen!"

Dann stellen wir uns weiter vor es ist ein kühler Sommermorgen, wir liegen auf einem mit rauhreifbedecktem Blatt und genießen den Sonnenaufgang. Und da wir schon gefressen haben, kein Vogel in der Nähe zu sein scheint und uns langweilig ist, nutzen wir das besagte Geschenk der Natur und machen uns Gedanken....

Da grübeln wir nun, der erste Gedanke wird wohl sein:"Warum kann ich denn nicht ne Raupe bleiben? Muß ich mich unbedingt verwandeln? Ich bin zufrieden mit dem was ich habe. Es ist genug zum fressen da, ich weiß wo ich hinkriechen muß damit ich in Ruhe schlafe und auch sonst ist doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Vor dem entpuppen hab ich Angst! Tut das Weh? Weiß das wer? Ich hab noch keine Raupe getroffen die mir das sagen konnte! Und wenn es mir nicht gefällt als Schmetterling? Nachher will ich zurück! Das ist doch sicher nicht mehr umkehrbar! Nee nee! Ich bleib Raupe und gut ist!...." Natürlich sieht man manchmal einen Schmetterling und viele Raupen erzählen Gerüchte, dass es angeblich toll sein soll ein Schmetterling zu werden aber wollen wir deshalb wirklich all das was wir kenne Aufgeben? Natürlich nicht!

Die Tage ziehen ins Land und irgendwann trifft es auch uns! Wir verpuppen uns. Es ist eigentlich garnicht so dramatisch wie wir uns das immer vorgestellt werden und als wir aufwachen hat sich die ganze Welt verändert! Sie ist schöner, bunter und das unglaublichste ist: Wir haben Fähigkeiten von denen wir nie zuvor geträumt hätten! Anstatt mühseelig einen Stengel hochzuklettern, erheben wir uns in die Lüfte! Das ganze Leben wurde mit einer Anzahl neuer Möglichkeiten bereichert.

Und dann fragen wir uns, was passiert eigentlich nach dem Tod?


----------



## Natar (17. Juli 2009)

Raupen sind eh nur Schmetterlinge vor dem Comming out [Zitat ice age]


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wir verpuppen uns. Es ist eigentlich garnicht so dramatisch wie wir uns das immer vorgestellt werden und als wir aufwachen hat sich die ganze Welt verändert! Sie ist schöner, bunter und das unglaublichste ist: Wir haben Fähigkeiten von denen wir nie zuvor geträumt hätten! Anstatt mühseelig einen Stengel hochzuklettern, erheben wir uns in die Lüfte! Das ganze Leben wurde mit einer Anzahl neuer Möglichkeiten bereichert.


aber wissen wir das so genau?laut deiner Raupen-Schmetterlings-Verpuppungs-Analyse scheint es den Schmetterling ja richtig gut getroffen zu haben...
aber ich sag nur:hast du einen Schmetterling mal fliegen sehen????also elegant ist anders.die Teile können das auch gar nicht.woher auch.wenn z.B. nem Hamster von einem Tag auf den nächsten Flügel wachsen woher soll der wissen wie man fliegt?????????
alle Tiere mit Flügel lernen das fliegen von Geburt an,der Schmetterling,der vorher das wandern als Raupe gewohnt war ist jetzt so leicht das ihn ein Windstoss in die Luft befördert...und dann?der kämpft doch den ganzen Tag nur darum nicht abzustürzen...oben,unten rechts links...so fliegen die.das hat nix mit anmutvollem Flug zu tun wie es z.B. ein Adler vormacht...
naja und mit einer Anzahl von Möglichkeiten bereichert?anstatt zu fressen und zu schlafen müht sich der Schmetterling durch die Luft und bestäubt Blümchen...astrein...


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich stelle mir gerade eure philosophie vor !

Herrlich ich als kleine Dicke Raupe auf einen Grashalm schön am Futtern und in Gedanken versunken.

" Nehmen wir mal an die Raupe,weiß was auf sie zukommt.Ein Leben mit Flügeln.ein Leben das das jetzige um Welten schlägt allein nur weil sich der Lebensraum um Weiten vergrößert. Die Nahrung wird anders werden,Ausgewachsene Raupen also Schmetterlinge dürfen vom Nektar der Blumen und Früchte trinken.Und jeder weiß was es heißt von vergorren Früchten zutrinken,mich wundert es nicht das sie dann schwierigkeiten mit der Flugkontrolle haben.
Aber es wird ihnen ja einen haiden Spaß machen schon berauscht an die nächste Windschutzscheibe zuklatschen.(blöde Autofahrer,können net ausweichen)Hicks....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S Was sagt die eine Motte zur anderen Nachts auf der Autobahn?
        "Fliege ins Licht"


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Die Nahrung wird anders werden,Ausgewachsene Raupen also Schmetterlinge dürfen vom Nektar der Blumen und Früchte trinken.


wieso dürfen????müssen!!!ich stell mir die Gedanken eines Schmetterlings am ersten Tag nach der Transformation so vor:

"Ich fühl mich so komisch....so leicht.ich hab gar kein Hunger.warum zerrt der Wind an meinen Gebilden die ich auf einmal auf dem Rücken trage...ich nenn sie einfach mal Flügel...???hui,der Wind hat mich vom Baum geweht....ich stürze ab...nein,doch nicht...ich stürze ab...nein, doch nicht...usw
"Was ist das für ein Geruch??von diesen komischen Teilen,ich nenn sie einfach mal Blumen.ich MUSS dahin.wieso?ich will nicht,aber der Geruch betäubt meine Sinne...ich beweg mich einfach mal dahin.huch ich fliege...nein,ich stürze ab....ich fliege...nein, ich stürze ab..."usw.
"warum hab ich auf einmal so ein Rüssel am Kopf?wie soll ich denn jetzt Blätter fressen?wieso mag ich gar keine Blätter mehr?und dieser Geruch der Blumen macht mich verrückt.ich muss mein Rüssel einfach in die Blume stecken...igitt,das ist ja furchtbar...aber ich kann nicht anders...und jetzt zerrt schon wieder der Wind an mir...hui,ich fliege....nein doch nicht...ich fliege...nein,doch nicht"

und so weiter und sofort...ein schreckliches Leben...


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Na also ich weiß nicht. Woher wollen wir wissen das es einer Raupe als Schmetterling besser geht.

-Neue Feinde. Vögel. Wenn ich sehe wie die Schwalben bei uns unter den Insekten wüten, dann würde ich nicht mehr fliegen.
-Nahrungsprobleme. Als Raupe ist man auf eine Pflanze rauf und hat sich da Wochenlang von den Blättern ernährt. Als Schmetterling fliegt man den ganzen Tag rum und versucht eine Blüte zu finden wo noch keine Biene etc. bei war.

Das sind klare Pros für die Raupe.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

@shadow

na, hat da sich da jemand an "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxies" orientiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @shadow
> 
> na, hat da sich da jemand an "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxies" orientiert
> 
> ...


ansatzweise...mir ging da der Wal durch den Kopf der sich mit einer sehr hohen unwahrscheinlichkeit aus einer Rakete verwandelt hatte


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso dürfen????müssen!!!ich stell mir die Gedanken eines Schmetterlings am ersten Tag nach der Transformation so vor:
> 
> "Ich fühl mich so komisch....so leicht.ich hab gar kein Hunger.warum zerrt der Wind an meinen Gebilden die ich auf einmal auf dem Rücken trage...ich nenn sie einfach mal Flügel...???hui,der Wind hat mich vom Baum geweht....ich stürze ab...nein,doch nicht...ich stürze ab...nein, doch nicht...usw
> "Was ist das für ein Geruch??von diesen komischen Teilen,ich nenn sie einfach mal Blumen.ich MUSS dahin.wieso?ich will nicht,aber der Geruch betäubt meine Sinne...ich beweg mich einfach mal dahin.huch ich fliege...nein,ich stürze ab....ich fliege...nein, ich stürze ab..."usw.
> ...



das muessen wir weiter ausbaun.......

Nun geben wir der Raupe die Möglich sich entscheiden zukönnen......

Sie liegt also in ihrem  Cocon und träumt.....

"hui hier ist es aber schön warm,als was verwandel ich mich nun ein Schmetterling?Ne langweilig werden ja alle ich will nicht wie alle werden.Ich werde .....Mh....ich werde ein großer böser Löwe .....RRRRRRRRRRRR ja ich werde ein Löwe da haben alle Angst vor mir!Die Raube entpuppt sich und fällt zu boden,sofort fängt sie an zu brüllen ich bin ein Löwe rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ich bin so furchtbat ich freßße euch alle auf.Durch den lärm der am boden herrscht wird ein Adler auf den Schmetterling der am boden rum läuft und rumschreit aufmerksam. Sofort beginnt er seinen Tiefflug und semmelt auf den Schmetterling zu.Schnappt ihn sich und frißt ihn.Fliegt zu seinem Nest und erzählt sogleich seinen Artgenossen so Jungs wer hat behauptet das ein Hase keinen Löwen töten kann!

hihihi bitte shadow the next run


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

ok ihr dreht grade völlig ab aber es liest sich schön also weiter so XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Thread schreit nur gerade zu nach massiven Drogenmißbrauch...


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread schreit nur gerade zu nach massiven Drogenmißbrauch...


Ok, dann geb ma eine Runde aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast ja genug in Deinem Zimmer gebunkert, das habe ich letztens erst genau gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

Mal was anderes...

@11Raiden
Kannst du kein Wallpaper (1600x1050) als Signatur nehmen? Man kann ja noch etwas anderes erkennen als deine Bilder in der Signatur - war bestimmt nicht so geplant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> @11Raiden
> Kannst du kein Wallpaper (1600x1050) als Signatur nehmen? Man kann ja noch etwas anderes erkennen als deine Bilder in der Signatur - war bestimmt nicht so geplant.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die kleiner machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schäm* 
..und..ich finde die doch sooo toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> So eine tote Raupe aber (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel) hat ja keine Chance mehr darauf.



Vllt. hat die Raupe durch ihren Tod nur eine kleine unwichtige Metamorphose (nämlich die zum Schmetterling) übersprungen und hat eine wesentlich bedeutendere Metamorphose (die wir Tod nennen) durchlaufen?

Wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Der Sinn des Lebens: Der TOD!


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread schreit nur gerade zu nach massiven Drogenmißbrauch...




Habe jetzt nur die letzte Seite überflogen und ich bin ein bissel verwirrt!
Ihr stellt euch vor, eine Raupe zu sein, die auch noch ein Gehirn hat um es nicht nur 
für fressen und schlafen einzusetzen.




@LOD

Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Leben selbst!
(Meine Meinung)


----------



## llviktorj (18. September 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> Das traurigste, was es auf der Welt gibt, sind tote Tiere die (sofern es ihnen möglich war) kurz vor der Metharmorphose waren!
> Das klingt vll ein bischen komisch, aber bei genauerem Betrachtem stellt sich heraus, dass alle Lebewesen sowas wie ein Ziel im Leben haben und z.b. bei der Raupe ist das Ziel ein Schmetterling zu werden, schön auszusehen und Blumen zu bestäuben.
> So eine tote Raupe aber (bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel) hat ja keine Chance mehr darauf.




Ich habe früher die besagten Raupen an hühner verfüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @LOD
> Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Leben selbst!
> (Meine Meinung)


Granatenstarkes SIGN!

Der Sinn allen Lebens ist Sein, Existenz, Erfahrung, Entwicklung, Evolution! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sender (Seelen-Splitter) eines Empfängers (Gott, allem was ist!) zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

> (Seelen-Splitter)



du spielst zu viel wow Oo


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du spielst zu viel wow Oo


Ne, habe aufgehört, meinst Du WoW hat den Begriff erfunden?
/lacht lauthals

Beschäftige dich mal mit den Wissen der Urvölker etc. .. . ^^
Überhaupt!
 Geschichte ist das beste Lernfeld um sich, die Natur, sein Umfeld, alles Leben und Sein zu verstehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Seelen-Funken geht auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2009)

Also, du denkst also ein Menschenleben ist gleich viel wert wie ein Tierleben?

Entscheide dich bitte was sterben sollte, dein Vater/deine Mutter/deine Verwandten oder deine Katze?

ja ist hart ich weiss, aber ich kann Leute nicht ausstehen die einen auf "ICh bin so sozial"machen und sich dabei genau gleich entscheiden würden....

Und nur so btw, ich liebe Tiere über alles, ich hab 2 Katzen nen Hamster und 2 Aquarien und als ich 12 und mein Goldhamster gestorben ist hab ich 2 Tage lang nur geweint.... Und Tierquäler gehören hinter Gitter, dreckiges Pack...


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Entscheide dich bitte was sterben sollte, dein Vater/deine Mutter/deine Verwandten oder deine Katze?
> 
> ...



Wenn jetzt jemand von den Verwandten etwas falsch gemacht hat, z.B. Mord, dann würde ich den Verwandetn sterben lassen.
Wie sollte der jenige dann sterben? In welcher Situation bin ich? Sieht mich der Verwandte?
Wieso müsste ich mich entscheiden? Ist es eine Krankheit?
Defeniere Leben für dich.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also, du denkst also ein Menschenleben ist gleich viel wert wie ein Tierleben?
> Entscheide dich bitte was sterben sollte, dein Vater/deine Mutter/deine Verwandten oder deine Katze?
> ja ist hart ich weiss, aber ich kann Leute nicht ausstehen die einen auf "ICh bin so sozial"machen und sich dabei genau gleich entscheiden würden....
> Und nur so btw, ich liebe Tiere über alles, ich hab 2 Katzen nen Hamster und 2 Aquarien und als ich 12 und mein Goldhamster gestorben ist hab ich 2 Tage lang nur geweint.... Und Tierquäler gehören hinter Gitter, dreckiges Pack...


Ein Tierleben IST genausoviel wert sein, wie ein Menschenleben (nur der bewußte Entwicklungstand der Selbsterkenntnis ist bei den Menschen höher!; siehe Tibeter Mönche, die in Regenwürmer ihren Bruder sehen!)

Ich brauch so etwas nicht zu entscheiden, weil mir solche Entscheidungen (sofern sie überhaupt sich realisieren sollten) nicht von meiner Instanz, sondern von dem großen Ganzen, auch Gott oder alles-was-ist getroffen werden.

Aber lebe Du halt weiter nach Deiner Logik, Verstand und Bewußtsein.
Die meisten Menschen definieren sich noch durch Ihren Geist und Intelekt und sehen ihn nicht als das Werkzeug, das er ist!
(Studie: Verstand 60 bis 70% Trefferchance, durch das Abwägen von allen Fakten und er Erfahrung
Intuition 90% Trefferchance, durch das mit einbeziehen des unbewußten und das loslassen von allem Egodenken)

Die Wahrheit ist nicht entweder oder, sondern sowohl als auch!

Das heißt nicht, das Du oder jemand anderes keine gefühle hat, aber die Waagschale schlägt zu stark in einer Richtung aus und da gilt es den Hebel anzusetzen! 

Die Ganzheitlichkeit bezieht immer in gleichen Maßen den Körper, die Seele und den Geist mit ein und strebt ein harmonische Miteinander an mit dem Ziel der golden Mitte und die Entwicklung zum höchsten Wohle allen Lebens und Seins! ^^


----------



## Greshnak (18. September 2009)

Ich finde es traurig das die Erde immer weiter zerstört wird und einfach von den Menschen beansprucht wurde.


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig das die Erde immer weiter zerstört wird und einfach von den Menschen beansprucht wurde.


Ich würde mich ja gerne wegbeamen - geht aber leider net, also muss die Erde weiter herhalten.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja gerne wegbeamen - geht aber leider net, also muss die Erde weiter herhalten.


Beam me up, Scooty!..ehm God! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (19. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja gerne wegbeamen - geht aber leider net, also muss die Erde weiter herhalten.



Wo würdest' du dich gerne wegebeamen mein Senior?


----------

